# can you see entry #7?



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.bettafish.com/contests.php

it won't load for me :-(


----------



## DiiQue (Jul 15, 2012)

Same for me... I'm gonna hold my vote until it gets fixed.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

oh good. I "asked a mod" but apparently they can see it?


----------



## RandomCookie (Dec 18, 2012)

I need more posts to participate.


----------



## rosy delta (Jul 17, 2012)

I dont even see my entry - tho i was able to see everything that was there.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I can't see #7 either, I'm holding my vote too


----------



## DiiQue (Jul 15, 2012)

I just went ahead and voted since its been a couple of days since this was flagged. Who ever #7 is, better luck next time.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I think it came up with there was something wrong with the image. :/ Sorry guys.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

better luck next time #7 whoever you are!


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

Nope I can't =/


----------



## rosy delta (Jul 17, 2012)

hmmm maybe it was me since i couldnt see anything.. but i also didnt see a blank. darn!


----------



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)

What browser are you guys in? I can't see it in Google Chrome :/


----------



## rosy delta (Jul 17, 2012)

Chrome for me. But i could see many fish, just not mine.. and i did not notice numbers.


----------

